
Dissecting “Tiny Clouds” - ingve
https://blog.demofox.org/2017/11/26/dissecting-tiny-clouds/
======
Atrix256
I wonder if the hacker news algorithm looks at the people who make the post to
know if it should be promoted or not?

One thing I have noticed is that when you post things, they get a lot more
attention than when I do hehe.

Thanks for that (:

